# Frozen chocolate mousse with soft center



## achelray06 (Jan 17, 2013)

I'd like to figure out how to create a frozen mousse with a raspberry center that stays soft/runny so it runs out when you cut into it and becomes a sort of sauce.  Anyone have any ideas on a simple way to do this?


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

The only thing that I can think of is to freeze your mousse in a mold with a well in the center. Once frozen, fill with Chambord or a raspberry puree with a lot of alcohol in it and pour into the well, topping off with more mousse before continuing to freeze.


----------



## achelray06 (Jan 17, 2013)

Yeah I was thinking alcohol would probably be key, thanks!


----------



## djoko verona (Jul 26, 2012)

A LOT OF ALCOHOL ?? think about the flavor and taste of the final product...is not only to make it work ...alcohol will not freeze but will give a bitter flavor to the center..

try to pour the mousse into a circle mold with inserting a PVC pipe in the center ( before cleaned and sterilized with alcohol) do when the mousse freeze just take out the pipe.

when you are ready to serve the dessert just pour the raspberry sauce or.. sauce inside the center of the mousse and served it like that..that will give better result for me ..

cheers

Chef George


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Simple syrup and alcohol both inhibit freezing, so maybe a raspberry chambord simple syrup. A standard 50% sucrose simple syrup freezes around 18F. You could always kick the sucrose up to about 65% which will lower the freezing point below 18F. That and the addition of the alcohol in the chambord might be the ticket.


----------

